# Forum > News > Trade Support > Middleman Services >  ▞▞ Middleman Service ▞▞ Secure Your Trades ▞▞ 600+ MM Trades Done Successfully ▞▞

## Pr3cious

*Middleman Service
**
**Contact me via SKYPE:* *pr3ciousgt2013* *
(NO DASH, NO DOT, NO UNDERSCORE, WATCH FOR FAKES SKYPES!)* Right click and "view profile" to check the real Skype ID.
*Current online hours:* *12pm-4am GMT* / *5am-9pm EST*

 *I work as a middleman to secure your trade.* Maybe you want to trade with someone but don't want to go first, you could use me to secure the transaction.
I can middleman almost any game, mostly experienced in World of Warcraft, WildStar, Hearthstone, Feenix WOW Account trades,...

*Middleman rules*
- 10% Fee, minimum fee 15$-20$ depend on the trade
- I'm not responsible for anything that happens after trade, incl. PayPal chargebacks, account recalls, etc.
- If something bad happens after trade, I will try my best to help you.

How to avoid PayPal scammers: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...ml#post2827865

*How a normal trade works (can be done differently depend on which game it is):*
*1.* The buyer/seller sends the fee amount to me (PayPal)
*2.* The seller sends the item to me (account information, key, game currency or anything else)
*3.* The buyer sends money to the seller
*4.* After the seller confirms to me that money has arrived, I send the item to the buyer
 
*If you wish to use my service, please post on my thread with this form:*


```
Which game are you trading: 
Are you buyer or seller: 
Price agreed:  
Other party's OwnedCore profile:  
Your OwnedCore thread (if created):  
Do you agree to my middleman rules:
```



*Trades done successfully so far:* ~600+

*Why choose me*
- I have been middleman before on other websites and I'm experienced in what I do.
- I will make sure you get a good service, and will stay until everything is completed.
- I have done business in OwnedCore for over 2 years and I have over 3000 feedbacks on my three topics:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...feedbacks.html
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...m-limited.html
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo-...-pandaria.html


*How to check real Skype ID while in a group conversation.
SKYPE: pr3ciousgt2013*

*DO NOT TRADE WITHOUT ME CONFIRMING ON TOPIC/PM YOU!
WARNING!!* *There are already many fake Skype impersonators out there adding people who posts threads!! DO NOT FALL FOR IT!*
*Known scammer Skypes: pr3ciousgt2013. (with a dot in the end) pr3ciousgt20l3 (with L instead of 1)*

----------


## rylindustin

trading, need verification

----------

